# Led´s con un 75% de eficiencia



## Guest (Ago 9, 2008)

xataka dijo:
			
		

> La compañía japonesa Mitsui Kinzoku ha presentado un LED blanco un 50 por ciento más brillante que los actuales, generando una luz blanca muy pura y que genera la misma intensidad con un menor consumo energético, que sería su principal ventaja.
> 
> De momento tiene el inconveniente que su proceso de fabricación resulta mucho más caro que los LEDs blancos actuales, lo que dificulta su implantación, pero está previsto que se empiecen a comercializar a finales de este año, y un aumento de la producción podría reducir su precio a niveles significativos como para hacerlo competitivo.



Pues eso, si antes tenian un 50% de eficiencia ahora un 75% (un 50% mas). Entre esto y el mermistor... 


Fuente: http://www.xataka.com/2008/08/09-leds-blancos-mas-brillantes
Fountain: http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/08/0...-for-better-brighter-leds-in-the-near-future/


----------



## nelson antonio grajales (Mar 24, 2009)

es un muy buen avance tecnologico mas intencidad luminica a menor consumo


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 28, 2009)

Fósforo verde, fósforo Rojo y LED azul, interesante; lástima que la empresa esta hundida en la crisis actual y ya no le pago dividendos a sus accionistas...


----------

